# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  A beautiful poem written by a father

## raiazlan

A sad Dads poem... 
This is a beautiful poem. There is an appeal from a Zimbabwean 
couple at the bottom of message, not asking for anything more 
than that you hand the poem on. 
The husband wrote the poem.  ... ... 




TO MY CHILD 
Just for this morning, I am going to 
smile when I see your face and laugh 
when I feel like crying. 
Just for this morning, I will let you 
choose what you want to wear, 
and smile and say how perfect it is. 
Just for this morning, I am going to step 
over the laundry and pick you up and take you to 
the park to play. 
Just for this morning, I will leave the 
dishes in the sink, and let you teach me how to put 
that puzzle of yours together. 
Just for this afternoon, I will unplug 
the telephone and keep the computer off, and sit with 
you in the backyard and blow bubbles. 
Just for this afternoon, I will not yell 
once, not even a tiny grumble when you scream and 
whine for the ice cream truck, and I will buy you one 
if he comes by. 
Just for this afternoon, I won't worry 
about what you are going to be when you grow up, or 
second guess every decision I have made where you are 
concerned. 
Just for this afternoon, I will let you 
help me bake cookies, and I won't stand over you 
trying to fix them. 
Just for this afternoon, I will take us 
to McDonald's and buy us both a Happy Meal so you can 
have both toys. 
Just for this evening, I will hold you in 
my arms and tell you a story about how you were 
born and how much I love you. 
Just for this evening, I will let you 
splash in the tub and not get angry. 
Just for this evening, I will let you 
stay up late while we sit on the porch and count all 
the stars. 
Just for this evening, I will snuggle 
beside you for hours, and miss my favourite TV 
shows. 
Just for this evening when I run my 
finger through your hair as you pray, I will simply be 
grateful that God has given me the greatest gift ever 
given. 
I will think about the mothers and 
fathers who are searching for their missing children, the 
mothers and fathers who are visiting their children's 
graves instead of their bedrooms. The mothers 
and fathers who are in hospital rooms 
watching their children suffer senselessly and screaming 
inside that little body 
And when I kiss you goodnight I will hold 
you a little tighter, a little longer. It is then, 
that I will thank God for you, and ask him for 
nothing, except one more day... ...

----------

